# Opinions on getting your child's name tattooed on you?



## MommyGrim

I'm thinking about getting my daughters name tattooed on me after she's born...but I kinda wanna know what you guys think about it.

Thankks :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm getting her birthday tattooed on me in roman numerals. :D, not sure where I want to get it done yet, but I prefer tattoos somewhere on my body that can be covered if needed. So I say go for it.


----------



## MommyGrim

Yea, that's what I was planning on doing..like the middle of my back..that way if I want someone to see it, I can but if I'm at work, it's easy to cover up =]] thankies


----------



## xSophieBx

I want a tattoo too, Im pretty sure Im gonna call her Lily so would love a tattoo of a lily sumwhere on me.. I like it in places that can be covered over too, Go for it  x


----------



## CookieDough23

In my own opinion, it's pretty tacky, it's not like you need a name to remind you of your child's name. But I do understand it's a personal thing.

I am biased though, i'm just not a fan of tattoos. Sorry ladies, tis your decision though :)


----------



## MommyGrim

Well its not a reminder for me...it's just...I want her to ALWAYS be with me...even if she's across the world...it'll feel like she'd always be with me


----------



## abbSTAR

I want harley tattooed on me and his date of birth not sure where or how.. But I don't want anything tacky I think it's a really nice idea! xx


----------



## MommyGrim

I thought about having the date below it..but I wasn't sure if that'd look nice...


----------



## MadamRose

I wanted to get a drawing or print of Chloe's hand when she is born, and then have the outline of that put somewhere with her name and DOB in


----------



## MommyGrim

Due#1-2010 said:


> I wanted to get a drawing or print of Chloe's hand when she is born, and then have the outline of that put somewhere with her name and DOB in

That would be adorable! Would you want it in pink or just regular black?


----------



## MadamRose

I think i would just do it in regular, i think the hand print would look a bit funny in pink


----------



## MommyGrim

Maybe, but if you were gonna do the actual handprint it would just look like she stuck her hand in pink ink but if it were just an outline I think it'd look better in black...


----------



## MadamRose

Yes just the outline, then in the middle i want to have her name and DOB written, as then when/if we have a 2nd i want to do the same but with a foot


----------



## aob1013

CookieDough23 said:


> In my own opinion, it's pretty tacky, it's not like you need a name to remind you of your child's name. But I do understand it's a personal thing.
> 
> I am biased though, i'm just not a fan of tattoos. Sorry ladies, tis your decision though :)

Maybe when you are actually a Mother it may be different :D

OH and I have a quite a few tattoo's so he will probably get Leni's name somewhere, and so will i x


----------



## MommyGrim

I was wondering if the FOB would want to get a tattoo of her name but since the reality hasn't really kicked in for him...so he didnt seem at all interested...oh well


----------



## daniellelk

Im having "Henry Dennis" tattood somewhere, and so is my OH, I'm going to try talk him round to having the same as me, so that we have something else that we share aswel as our son. Plus my mum is having "henry" tattood down her thumb for some reason aswel....it's her first grandchild tho and she's got it in her head I wont have anymore kid's and doubt's my brother will ever have any, it's her body so letting her do what she want's with it lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I have Aidan's name on my shoulder. To me it wasn't tacky ad it wasn't a reminder. It is a tribute to the most important person in my whole world and he will be with me where ever I go 
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Aidan's Mummy said:


> It is a tribute to the most important person in my whole world and he will be with me where ever I go
> xx

Exxxactly :thumbup: Yep I fully intend to, not sure how or where but YESSS :)


----------



## FayDanielle

I will be doing so aswell :)
I have Mum03.10.61(my mums birthday) in hebrew down my wrist, (my mums birthday is babies due date!) so If she comes on time, Ill have her name into there somewhere.

But if shes late, or early....Ill have something done! Lol, not sure exactly what yet.

My oh is having her name too, he has my name in chinese down his inside upper arm and his neices name in chinese down his side! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

This is the one I had done for Aidan. It hurt a little as it was on the bone.
 



Attached Files:







6008_1115714370800_1165187320_30343412_5859789_s.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 187


----------



## aob1013

That's lovely Heather :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thankyou I really want to add to it i.e. a scroll or a book surrounding the name
xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

I think it's a nice idea, OH already has 4 tattoos so he deff wants LOs name. I do too I want it on my wrist maybe but not sure yet :thumbup:


----------



## Pink_Tinks

ive got 'Harriet' on my foot in my own handwriting, and OH is getting her footprint tattoo'd on his leg..


----------



## rainbows_x

I definitley want to do it, me and OH talked about it a while ago.
He has a hugeeee tattoo on his leg & is wanting to get sleeves done, he said he will probably add her name into one of his sleeves.
I want her name either on my wrist or around my shoulder :thumbup:


----------



## faolan5109

maybe I am biased because I am doing tattoos for a living but thats a great idea! I know Im getting a tattoo for my son, I drew it out. its the gun from the comic hellboy * because we calll call him hell boy at times* with his name and his birthday on the bullets.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm getting mine friday, I've had the appointment booked for 2 months now, I'm so anxious!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thedailymail said:


> That's lovely Heather :cloud9: xxx

agreed:thumbup:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

PreggoEggo said:


> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> That's lovely Heather :cloud9: xxx
> 
> agreed:thumbup:Click to expand...

i third that!! :) x 



and personally don't want one, but that's not cause i love my little girly any less, i just don't want a tattoo.. (i'd decide i should have put it somewhere else and end up getting all upset haha - plus i don't think i'd look very good, i'm not really a tattoo person, i'd make them look silly) 
i think OH wants her name tattooed though :) 
i think if you're gunna get a tattoo though, the best ones you can get are ones that mean as much as your children!! no matter what they'll always be your baby!
xxxx


----------



## samface182

im defo getting my LO's name tattooed on me. ive wanted it done before i was even pregnant lol. was thinking my wrist, but im not 100% sure yet. me and my OH are getting the same one done with his name, but on different bits of our body. he is getting it done on the kinda side of his arm. i have a tattoo on my other wrist/forearm already.

i think it's a nice idea, cos your child is always guna be your child, so there will be no regretting it :) xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i would maybe get something symbolic as im not overly keen on actual written tattoos but ive got 2 already so would only be something small.


----------



## amygwen

i want a tattoo of his name or something. :)


----------



## xprincessx

i think it's a lovely idea but i'm too chicken to do it myself, besides my family don't agree with tattoos so...but if i was to get one it would only ever be my children's names. i think it's a sweet thing to do x


----------



## Adrienne

FOB is getting Molly's name tattooed on him. He hasn't decided exactly what he wants it to look like, but he's definitely getting it done. I think it's really sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## piglet_1984

I will be having a tattoo done on my hand of his or her name, my partner is going to do mine so its extra special and hes designed it too!

Does anyone know how long you have to wait to have a tattoo done after bump is born?

x


----------



## Jadelm

piglet_1984 said:


> Does anyone know how long you have to wait to have a tattoo done after bump is born?
> 
> x

I don't know but I've just thought you probs can't be tattooed if you're breastfeeding?! Hadn't even thought about it!! Does anyone know if that's the case? (Dunno why I'm asking cos I'm blates gonna just google it now lol) xxx


----------



## Jadelm

"Most tattooists will not knowingly tattoo a pregnant or breastfeeding mother. It is suggested that mothers wait at least until the child's first birthday to give their bodies a chance to recover completely from childbirth before getting a tattoo."

:thumbup: x


----------



## annawrigley

i think ive finally decided what i want, im not a 'tattoo person' lol so i just want a tiny ark with a rainbow and Noah underneath and possibly his DOB but not decided yet.. i'd have to see an example first so i knew it wouldnt look stupid!
probably on my shoulder at the back, or on my wrist.. but probably my shoulder (like where heather's is) xx


----------



## Jadelm

annawrigley said:


> i think ive finally decided what i want, im not a 'tattoo person' lol so i just want a tiny ark with a rainbow and Noah underneath and possibly his DOB but not decided yet.. i'd have to see an example first so i knew it wouldnt look stupid!
> probably on my shoulder at the back, or on my wrist.. but probably my shoulder (like where heather's is) xx

Sounds silly but me and my best mate always drew the tattoo on ourselves (or on each other if it was in an awkward place) cos even though it's only rough it gives you the best visual on where you want it/how you would be able to cover it up, etc and you can decide on colours and stuff too :flower: xxx


----------



## annawrigley

Jadelm said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i think ive finally decided what i want, im not a 'tattoo person' lol so i just want a tiny ark with a rainbow and Noah underneath and possibly his DOB but not decided yet.. i'd have to see an example first so i knew it wouldnt look stupid!
> probably on my shoulder at the back, or on my wrist.. but probably my shoulder (like where heather's is) xx
> 
> Sounds silly but me and my best mate always drew the tattoo on ourselves (or on each other if it was in an awkward place) cos even though it's only rough it gives you the best visual on where you want it/how you would be able to cover it up, etc and you can decide on colours and stuff too :flower: xxxClick to expand...

 ahh yeah thats a good idea.. i think i would probably want it all black and just the rainbow coloured.. and really small like 2x2 inches.. will have a play around :p xx


----------



## Jadelm

Haha see :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1 Drawn on Tattoo lol.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 39









28640_10150199183995004_880085003_12264253_1027520_n.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 37


----------



## annawrigley

ahhh i see :haha: thats lovely! xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i have my Son & Daughter names on my feet
https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/kianTaytattoo63.jpg my Son Kian

https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/kianTaytattoo62.jpg
my Daughter Taylor


----------



## Jadelm

aaaw that was a long time pre-bump too, didn't think I'd have a pre bump one but now I do :happydance:

Those foot tattoos are GORGEOUS!! x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Jadelm said:


> aaaw that was a long time pre-bump too, didn't think I'd have a pre bump one but now I do :happydance:
> 
> Those foot tattoos are GORGEOUS!! x

thank you Jadelm.. i like to have my tattoos where i can cover them up if i dont wanna show them :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm not one for tats myself but I do love the idea of getting my future children's names somewhere. I'd consider doing that, but they are the ONLY names I'd have on my body, OH's included!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lovely tats ladies :D
xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

sleepinbeauty said:


> I'm not one for tats myself but I do love the idea of getting my future children's names somewhere. I'd consider doing that, but they are the ONLY names I'd have on my body, OH's included!

do u mean the only names u'd have tattoo'd areur future children & oh name?


----------



## lynne192

i have four tattoo's atm, i have J for my son James on my right wrist, i have R on my right wrist for my sister Rebecca (she's 18years younger than me) and also baby me and my partner lost in 2009 called Rayne, i have wings on my back for angels i have lost in pregnancy and also for my grandfather who died when i was four, and also got heart where my heart is on my chest with DJ in it for my partner Daniel Jack and also my daughter who died in aug 08 Dylyn Jacqueline, i lost another baby in feb this year and considering getting a tattoo for our angel Casey but unsure what i want yet.


----------



## mayb_baby

I want my bubbas initials on my right wrist, I already have a butterfly on my hip, a tribal on the left side of my hand (had mine before cheryl cole) and 4 stars on my back.

Xoxo


----------



## mayb_baby

lynne192 said:


> i have four tattoo's atm, i have J for my son James on my right wrist, i have R on my right wrist for my sister Rebecca (she's 18years younger than me) and also baby me and my partner lost in 2009 called Rayne, i have wings on my back for angels i have lost in pregnancy and also for my grandfather who died when i was four, and also got heart where my heart is on my chest with DJ in it for my partner Daniel Jack and also my daughter who died in aug 08 Dylyn Jacqueline, i lost another baby in feb this year and considering getting a tattoo for our angel Casey but unsure what i want yet.

Your tattoos sound so special and lovely xoxo


----------



## jenniferannex

ive had mine done, here it is :) i think there nice, i say go for it! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







tat.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

the rest of my tattoo's
1. my childrens initals K T and hubby's name on my back
2. hubby n my inital R S on my left wrist
3. 3 flower's one for my Son, Daughter n Hubby on my tummy squeezed in between strecthmarks lol
4. roman numerals of our wedding date 4.4.2009 on my right wrist

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







KKianTTaylorrichTattoo.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 12









tattoo4.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6









tummytat3.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7









tattoo5.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lynne192

my tattos: https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_mywings2.jpg https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_mywings.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_mydjtatoo.jpghttps://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/th_jandrtattoos.jpg


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ladies those Tats are beautiful
x


----------



## Tanara

Im getting a pretty big tattoo for my son on my ribs, i had it all set up for may 28th but i found out i was pregnant and had to cancel it. My OH is getting a tatoo for each of the kids, im a huge fan of tatoos though. Were even getting a couple tatoo (not with names or anything) just a matching tatoo. all depends on you.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> I'm not one for tats myself but I do love the idea of getting my future children's names somewhere. I'd consider doing that, but they are the ONLY names I'd have on my body, OH's included!
> 
> do u mean the only names u'd have tattoo'd areur future children & oh name?Click to expand...

I need to speak/type clearer. Sorry! lol

I mean that the only names I would consider getting on my body are my future children's. I wouldn't get OH's name on me and vice versa. you never know what may happen. That's just us though, I know a lot of people (my father included) who get their OH's names tattoo'd on.


----------



## bbyno1

im a wimp n dunno if id go threw with getting a tatoo but iv never been a big fan because iv never known what to get! i always said when i have a son/daughter i would get their name tatooed on me so if i pluck up the courage yeh i would like to:)
fob is gunna get her name tatooed on him for sure tho:)x


----------



## Jadelm

I have like 10 tattoos :blush: the funny thing is though even people who know me are always shocked when I tell them cos they're all so small and feminine and I don't really look like a tattooey kinda person apparently lol. You can only ever see a couple at any one time, most are like permanently hidden.. the only time I think 'hmm I have a lot of tattoos' is in a bikini :haha: they all sorta match in a girly kinda way though so it's not totally random x


----------



## lizardbreath

Im getting Jaymee's name on my ankle when i get some money I havent decided yet but i might Also Get the Lyrics of my little girl to go with it Under her Name


----------



## Ablaski17

I have my daughters initals and date of birth on my foot with a shamrock underneath it I like it it's nice simple and not to much the foot did hurt tho!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> i have my Son & Daughter names on my feet
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/kianTaytattoo63.jpg my Son Kian
> 
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/kianTaytattoo62.jpg
> my Daughter Taylor

i love this! made me want this haha did it hurt?
I'm planning to get his name on my chest but im worried that its the wrong place..


5 more sleeps till my tattoo


----------



## EmyDra

A friend of mine got her two boys' star signs tattoed on her back which I thought was a really cool idea :)


----------



## AriannasMama

I've got three stars on the top of my foot, so I might work something into that w/ her name or b-day. :)


----------



## Beebop11

Im a big fan of tatoos and have quite a few of them so when my baby arrives I will most definately will get his/hers name tatooed or a symbol representing my little bub


----------



## MrsEngland

I already have four stars on the base of my neck (they stand for me, my mum, my sister and my dad) We all have them except my dad. My mum also had a star added for my husband ( we are a close family) and is having one added for our baby too.
I also have my husbands name on the base of my back in a heart type design that i drew so i am planning to so something similar for the baby. Because of the way my husbands name is done i could design a similar tattoo that links up with the babies name.


----------



## vintage

my friend got her sons name "Sam" & mine is the stars & the C x

https://i47.tinypic.com/se9fub.jpg


----------



## Trying4ababy

I say each to their own. I'm not into tattoos so it's not something I would do but for those who like tattoos it sounds fine.


----------



## saraxx

Ive never been keen on tatoos, but my other half is having babys name tatooed on his chest... :D


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I probably would yes :) Only if it were small and feminine, they're the only ones I really like lol.
Jade, I would love to see yours though :O You really don't look like the tattoo type iykwim?


----------



## Mellie1988

I love tattoos! 

I have a butterfly on my hip...however I regret that now as it has gone all stretched and has a stretch mark through it...no one really notices it, but I know IYGWIM? 

I would like another tattoo, want one on my wrist, not sure what yet...don't want something that EVERYONE haves? However, again, I don't know if I will regret it when i'm older? Think it would have to be something really personal to me.

I'd never get a tattoo in a place you can't cover up though, ever...don't want to be getting married and having tattoos on show, no way! 
Thats just me though.
x


----------



## Jadelm

Tbh I'm not the tattoo type I don't think.. like I only ever wanted one but then I just kept getting one more and then one more :) 

I have:
*'J' for Jade on my wrist 
*a little heart with some leaves around it just below the inside of my elbow (not got a pic I dnt think :shrug:)
*a butterfly by my collar bone (in the vampire pic you can just sorta see it lol)
*the daddy's girl rose thing which is obvs on the side of my tummy
*the gemini starsign (roman number 2) behind my ear (no pic again)
*butterflies & ribbon at the top of my neck 
*a pink bow with two butterflies flying upwards at the bottom of my back which matches the one at the top (no pics :()
*two dragonflies on my foot
*swallow & stars on my ankle
*some latin writing on my across my thigh (no pic)

I did have my ex bfs name in chinese on my wrist but that's what the J is covering (oh you can see it in the vampire pic) :thumbup: xxx
 



Attached Files:







sheffield stuff 09 058.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 28









halloween 069.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 33









Tattoo 3.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 27









Picture 158.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 32









Swallow.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mellie1988

Love the one on your foot Jade!!


----------



## MiissDior

*I've my Sons name tattooed on my inner wrist

i also have my daughter's name tattooed on my lower back with angel wings and a quote in her memory wrote all over my left ribs..(she passed away 3/7/07)

Im a massive tattoo fan 
so i say go for it..  xx​*


----------



## debsxhim

I've always liked the idea. I had a miscarriage at about 6 weeks, and I plan on getting a tattoo to memorialize that. I love tattoos, and already have three. None of them have meaning though so I am choosing to turn two of my tattoos into something meaningful. For me I have the sex symbols (for male and female) tattoed on my hips. I'm going to write R.I.P and the date in between in a really nice font. For me in symbolizes that the baby was gone too soon, and I never knew the gender obviously. It also would be right near my uterus so would symbolize where the baby grows. It might be tacky, but if it means something to you go for it! :happydance:


----------



## MommyGrim

debsxhim said:


> I've always liked the idea. I had a miscarriage at about 6 weeks, and I plan on getting a tattoo to memorialize that. I love tattoos, and already have three. None of them have meaning though so I am choosing to turn two of my tattoos into something meaningful. For me I have the sex symbols (for male and female) tattoed on my hips. I'm going to write R.I.P and the date in between in a really nice font. For me in symbolizes that the baby was gone too soon, and I never knew the gender obviously. It also would be right near my uterus so would symbolize where the baby grows. It might be tacky, but if it means something to you go for it! :happydance:

I don't think it's tacky, I think it's sweet :hugs:


----------



## Jadelm

^^WSS^^


----------



## MissMamma

I'm planning on getting a handprint tattooed at the back of my neck...i think it's nicer than a word and date. But it's all personal! I say go for it...i'm a biiiig fan of tattoos...you should see my OH!lol


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

PreggoEggo said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> i have my Son & Daughter names on my feet
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/kianTaytattoo63.jpg my Son Kian
> 
> https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j43/kiaylor/tattoos/kianTaytattoo62.jpg
> my Daughter Taylor
> 
> i love this! made me want this haha did it hurt?
> I'm planning to get his name on my chest but im worried that its the wrong place..
> 
> 
> 5 more sleeps till my tattooClick to expand...

1st foot didn't hurt really (right) but the left foot came sharpe!! but i had both done togethr and was sat in a funny angle.. on ur feet its covered up unless its summer :) which is what i like i show them if i want too xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well im still not sure where im going to get quintins name on my body ,but only 2 more sleeps till my appointment w/ the tattoo artist! eek!


----------



## JessdueJan

I want Lucas' name but I keep putting it off because I really can't decide where to get it...hmmm...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres mine :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







romanacamera 018.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 29


----------



## JessdueJan

awww ^^ that's lovely :)


----------



## EmyDra

PreggoEggo said:


> heres mine :happydance:

:-D Your son has an unbelievably cute name, I'd want that tattoed too!


----------



## lushious09

im covered in tattoos but oddly enough i would never brand a name on me... not even my babys it seems a bit tacky he is living proof he exists i dont need his name printed on me to prove that ... but i do understand why people want it


----------



## Jadelm

PreggoEggo said:


> heres mine :happydance:

love it!! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Lovely preggo


----------



## mumandco

I have my sons name on my wrist and i love it I look at it all the time especially when im not with him and its just like a little reminder that no matter where I am I always have a little piece of him with me, My oh hasnt got round to having our sons name tattood on him so hes very jelous of my tattoo lol


----------



## Tasha

I have two tattoo's, one is on my back it is a pink star with a scroll through it and Honey's name she was born sleeping. And on my arm I have a tattoo with three pink butterflies (to represent Naomi-Mae, Honey and Kaysie Blossom) and one blue butterfly (to represent my Morgan).


----------



## stefni_x

_i will defo be getting her name tattooed  !


x_


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

ive got my daughters name on my spine am goin to get this lazered of soon an get each of my childs name on my wrists like a band am really excited xxx

i love the idea of havin your childs name on you xx


----------



## emmylou209

i want 1 but still unsure but ill have their name and starsign and mayb the date xx lovely tats every1 xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Love Tattoo's, wasnt a big fan untill i had mine done! 
I have Kaylum on my wrist in pritty writing!.. 
I think its a good thing to do! and if i decide to have other children their names will be somewhere pritty! :D 
Go for it! xx


----------



## EmyDra

I'm still following this thread because I wanna see more piccys ladies! I love the cute tats! :-D


----------



## vaniilla

I think they look really nice when done well but its not for me :flower:


----------



## Kayleigh1991

I've got my Daughter's name tattooed on my wrist in a really girly font, and i plan to get my Son's on the other wrist after he's born. Each to their own, at the end of the day. But i think it's meaningful x


----------



## Lea21

I have 4 tattoos already and am planning on a black & white water lily on bottom of my back (as LO is going to be named lily-may) and my OH is having name and date of birth on inner arm, I like um!


----------



## Natasha2605

I've been thinking recently about getting Summer's name tattooed on my wrist. Small but in a pretty font. I think it's quite a meaningful thing to do.. Hm. Think I'll definitely get it eventually :) xx


----------



## MissMamma

Natasha you look jthe absolute spit of someone i know. Its uncanny. Every time i see your pic i have to do a double take! I'm like "since when did _she_ have a baby!" :haha:


----------



## lily123

I've never even considered a tattoo before, but i really want to get a little pair of wings to represent Kylan on either my ankle or my wrist, and then Esmee's name somewhere in Hebrew.

I'll let you all know if i'm ever brave enough!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Tattoo.jpg
I have now changed my mind if this doesnt strech while im pregnant i am hoping i will be able to get chloe's name and DOB near this :D


----------



## MeowMix

I got my babies name tattooed on me, I love the idea :D


----------



## adamswifey

Im not even pregnant yet, TTC atm :)
I was pregnant earlier this year but unfortunatly i was one of them unlucky people to lose my angel xxx
Anyway i wanted a tat then and if it hapens again i do too :)

I was thinking of getting the name with some tiny little magpies around it, not sure on design or anything,, but if its a girl 3 little magpies or 4 if its a boy :)

xxx


----------



## EmyDra

adamswifey said:


> Im not even pregnant yet, TTC atm :)
> I was pregnant earlier this year but unfortunatly i was one of them unlucky people to lose my angel xxx
> Anyway i wanted a tat then and if it hapens again i do too :)
> 
> I was thinking of getting the name with some tiny little magpies around it, not sure on design or anything,, but if its a girl 3 little magpies or 4 if its a boy :)
> 
> xxx

Wish I'd thought of that, that's an awesome and really unique idea!


----------



## xUniquex

I like the idea of having a tat to symbolise your child but personally wouldnt go for name or D.O.B.

I don't have any tats at the mo (it something i know i have to thinkabout for a LONG time before doing!) But i know LOADS of girls with their LO's name and DOB tattooed on their wrist and as someone who likes to be a bit different i just couldn't opt for that now as it does seem tacky/chavvy!

I think it's each to their own really and because its your body only you can decide!


----------



## EmyDra

I think I will go for a tiny tiger of some sort for my baby being born in that chinese year


----------



## Tink1o5

I have 4 tattoos. I have my brothers name, one that is a cross and R.I.P Dad,
I have my OH's name (not because hes my oh) even if we broke up i would never regret it. I got it cuz he was there for me when i lost my dad, mom and brother and was the ONLY person there for me which means the world to me. I always want to remember that 1 person who was always there which was him. =)

Then i recently got my sons name with his chinese zodiac sign Tiger and his date of birth. with to dragons to represent my strength in all i'v been through.

Here are some pix.
 



Attached Files:







2009-08-03 16.18.52.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









2009-06-09 14.04.36.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3









SANY0351.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3









SANY0366.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## amygwen

Tink1o5 said:


> I have 4 tattoos. I have my brothers name, one that is a cross and R.I.P Dad,
> I have my OH's name (not because hes my oh) even if we broke up i would never regret it. I got it cuz he was there for me when i lost my dad, mom and brother and was the ONLY person there for me which means the world to me. I always want to remember that 1 person who was always there which was him. =)
> 
> Then i recently got my sons name with his chinese zodiac sign Tiger and his date of birth. with to dragons to represent my strength in all i'v been through.
> 
> Here are some pix.

I love ALL of your tattoos! If I wasn't as much of a pansy as I am, I would totally get one on my arm!


----------

